# Hedge trimmer Weedeater GHT220-starts then dies



## FB786 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have owned a Weedeater Excalibur(Poulon) GHT220 for 7 years.
Recently it has lost power and would only run if I kept playing with the throttle.
It finally got to the point where it will start, than stop running within a few seconds. I took the carb apart and soaked it in carb cleaner. It seemed to help a little, but it still won't run longer than 20 seconds. The carb has limiter caps, one green, the other yellow. Openning the green one seems to help, But I can only turn it 1/4 turn do to the limiter cap. I did not remove adjustment screws when I cleaned the carb

I have been careless about leaving untreated gas in its tank for months between use. My second question concerns how do I manage fuel for my lawn and garden tools? Do stabilisers work? For how long? How about after mixing in oil? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

those limiter caps should be removable and the needles shoulda been removed during the cleaning.... that and a rebuild kit, to replace all the old gaskets and diapragm etc., as for the gas, what oil mix are you using? some already use stabilizers and require none, but one good stabilizer is stabil, it will do good for keeping it fresh for a year or so. one little one gallon can, if its only a couple two cycle engines, that for those, rest for the 4 cycles.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

bugman has good advice on the carb cleaning. As for the gas if you don't use much mix no more then 1/2 gal. at a time. If you live in an area with season changes then don't keep any fuel more then one season change. Gas stored in places (garage, shed, etc.) that gets real hot then cold can cause condensation to form inside the gas can. If you only mix 1/2 gal and it is more then 6-9 months old, just pour it in your cars gas tank.... the small amount of oil won't hurt anything and if there is any moisture, it will be easily be deluted when mixing it in 10+ gals.


----------



## FB786 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Replace carb needles-how to*



bugman said:


> those limiter caps should be removable and the needles shoulda been removed during the cleaning.... that and a rebuild kit, to replace all the old gaskets and diapragm etc., as for the gas, what oil mix are you using? some already use stabilizers and require none, but one good stabilizer is stabil, it will do good for keeping it fresh for a year or so. one little one gallon can, if its only a couple two cycle engines, that for those, rest for the 4 cycles.


Bugman-
Thanks- now how does one screw the needles back into the right position after they are removed for cleaning. Is there a trick?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

one to 1.5 turns out, then fine tune, after going in all the way till snug.


----------

